# Best flea treatment for cats



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

Hi, anyone recommend a good flea collar for cats? I use frontline flea treatment for cats, but i wanted to get a collar for my cat. I read that supermarket and pet shop ones are useless, but i just wanted to see what fellow cat users use.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I doubt anyone will recommend a flea collar to you. They are useless. As is Frontline! I'd recommend sticking with a good spot on such as Advantage.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Seresto is the only flea collar proven to be effective in cats, and it's prescription only. All others are next to useless.

I really would stick to the spot-on. If you want a collar, make sure you get one with a safety release clasp - nothing with a buckle or elastic. Does your cat go outdoors? Collars are not necessary for all cats.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Please don't use a flea collar,IMO the only place for a flea collar is in the hoover .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Flea collars are a no no for me too. Go for a good and safe spot on like Advantage.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Op, you can buy Advantage pretty cheaply online and it is far more effective than Frontline which no longer works.
http://www.animeddirect.co.uk/advan...and-pet-rabbits-410kg-pack-of-4-pipettes.html
It comes in two sizes so you need to know the approximate weight of your cat, under or over 4kg.
You are also best to use a good household spray such as Indorex as most of the fleas ( well the eggs actually ) are in the house and not on the cat. I use Indorex and make sure I spray all around the rooms plus underneath furniture


----------



## VeeVee (Mar 24, 2014)

What about cats that groom each other and spot on flea treatment? I've always used spot on flea treatments but Uma constantly licks Alfie on the head so not ideal. 

By the way my vet told me that frontline stopped working for cats well over four kilos and that it is a question of dosage.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

VeeVee said:


> What about cats that groom each other and spot on flea treatment? I've always used spot on flea treatments but Uma constantly licks Alfie on the head so not ideal.
> 
> *By the way my vet told me that frontline stopped working for cats well over four kilos and that it is a question of dosage*.


I was under the impression it is the ingredient that no longer works (fiprinol?)


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I think it's the fleas are resistant to fipronil now. The only spot on I've found effective is Advantage. The other cats will avoid licking near it, as even the smell of it makes them recoil in disgust 

I use that and once a year use the big indorex spray and do the house with that - that gets rid of the lava. Wash the bedding at 60 degrees too on the same day.

Doing that once a year and then treating with the spot-on every month should keep your house and cats flea-free.

Z


----------



## AvoVet (Apr 4, 2016)

We stock a wide variety of great priced flea treatments for cats. As a gift enter "PETFORUM10" to get a further 10% of your order. 

avovet.co.uk/cats/fleas-ticks/


----------



## jennisyco (Jul 4, 2015)

Layla has Broadline which is a combination of flea and worm treatment. Seems to work ok as we've not noticed any problems. She only goes out into the garden now and then though so the real test will be when she goes into the big wide world. I have friends who don't bother with spot ons and spray the house regularly instead and they swear by that (they rescue cats so can have all sorts coming through).


----------



## Syrum (Apr 14, 2016)

I've heard some awful horror stories about flea collars, and while Mia's never worn one, I've seen the bald patches around the necks of some cats who do. Much, much better just keeping their flea treatment up to date.

Oh cripes  checked the flea treatment I have in the cupboard after reading this thread and the active ingredient is Fipronil! I've got five pipettes of the stuff still, darn 

Looks like I'm switching to Advantage and throwing this lot out. Thanks for the link @Paddypaws, that's a bit cheaper than getting it at the pharmacy!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Frontline might still work in some areas?

Frontline Combo (the prescription-only one) still works, but probably much easier just to buy Advantage.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Just saw this thread and wondered if broadline is okay?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

HollynSmudge said:


> Just saw this thread and wondered if broadline is okay?


I think Broadline relies on Fipronil for the fleas although it is prescription strength and may use a different carrier than Frontline which someone said recently may make a difference.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> I think Broadline relies on Fipronil for the fleas although it is prescription strength and may use a different carrier than Frontline which someone said recently may make a difference.


Should I switch to advantage do you think? (especially because when we travel to germany he will be in a kennel on the boat)


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Just wanted to own up to the fact that we have definitely had some kind of flea break out in the PP household despite my gang being garden only with no contact with other cats.
It may be coincidental that my trusty steam mop died on me a few months back as I do think that helps to kill eggs.
I have also resorted to using my old upright Hoover on my hard floors rather than the standard one as I think the beating action of the rollers provides better vibration to activate the fleas so the Indorex can kill them.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

HollynSmudge said:


> Should I switch to advantage do you think? (especially because when we travel to germany he will be in a kennel on the boat)


I would


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> I would


Bugger just bought 3 months of broad line a few weeks ago ah well, such is life


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Maya got her first Advantage treatment today after switching from Frontline. Watched her like a hawk for a few hours- no reactions. Phew!


----------



## ChrisO (Jun 24, 2017)

I started to realise that Spot On etc wasn't working as it might have done a few years back, and I'm not a big fan of chemicals TBH.
So my buddy Pippin is now quiet friendly to the idea of a regular going over with a flea comb, and I do then use a spray in the house, and lock everyone out for an hour.


----------

